# Valentines Day



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We would probably put together some gift baskets with a V-day theme for all those last minute guys hunting for a gift except that all the markets we attend don't open till late March/early April.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*V day ideas*

How about an assortment of your honey flavors plus some dark and milk chocolate?
Ernie


----------

